# Oil temp sensor location



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Chaps,

Friend of mine out here in Germany has just bought an R33 GTS-t Spec 2. Its has an auto guage oil temp sensor, and the temp sensor seems to be mounted underneath the turbo, which I have not seen before.

On normal tick over, it sits at 95 degs and goes to 120 degs when driving. I am assuming these high readings as just because of where the sensor is mounted ?

Is the sensor mounting position good / bad / inddifferent ?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Under the turbo doesn't seem like a palce where I would place an oil temperature sensor. Unless it's shielded from the exhaust/turbo heat...


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

freakazoid3 said:


> Under the turbo doesn't seem like a palce where I would place an oil temperature sensor. Unless it's shielded from the exhaust/turbo heat...


Its in the oil flow coming out of the turbo, about 2 inches below the turbo


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

That certainly wins the 'MOST RANDOM OIL TEMPERATURE SENDER LOCATION' award. 

Pointless!!!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

If you want to measure "oil temp out of the turbo" its a great spot, :thumbsup: , but most people are concerned with either the temp of the oil the oil pump is picking up and sending to the bearings (sender in sump) or if you have an oil cooler the sender would ideally be after the cooler just before it goes back into the block and on to the bearings.

Rob


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Rob. Personally mine is in the sandwich plate (car has a cooler). His reads 15 degrees or so higher.

Does oil not start to break down at 120 degrees ?


----------

